# Spastic Betta



## ellie2 (May 8, 2011)

Hey guys was just wondering why my betta fish Avalon, swims around his bowl wildly opening and closing his mouth when im paying attention to him? It seems like he is trying to tell me something but I am not sure what. It may just be that he is trying to get food but im worried it is something else. He also bangs his mouth against the glass a lot. He isnt gulping for air or anything just opening and closing mouth super fast, like he is talking. 
Any ideas?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Is it only when you are looking at him? My fish gets excited when I go up to his tank too, but when I look at him out of the corner of my eye from across the room he is doing normal fish stuff. Maybe it is just his way of getting excited.

The other thing you could consider, if he continues to do it, is that maybe he has something stuck in his mouth. I think that is unlikely, but it is the only other thing I could think of.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I agree!


He's probably okay, but do you have anything in your tank that is small enough to fit into his mouth?
It sounds like he is just super excited. 
My bettas bounce all over the place for food, one of them even jumps out of the water before I get it to him!
They are so funny/cute. 
^_^


----------



## Splendid Veil (May 14, 2011)

Maybe the waters dirty. try changing 50% of the water. it may be that the water is polluted. but im not sure. hope this helps.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum...need some more information....

How big is the tank, how much and how often are the water changes and when was the last one, water temp, filter, live plants, additives, appetite, tank mates, how long have you had him and has he ever been sick and/or treated...if so what/when etc....any other symptoms or behavior changes....

Can you post a pic....


----------



## MelissaD (May 17, 2011)

I would try cleaning the water and seeing what happens, but like others said, he is probably just excited to see you.


----------



## ellie2 (May 8, 2011)

He is doing ok again, i think it might have been the water. I changed it and he was calmer. He is hyper in general. My water is always at a steady 76-80 degrees. Usually 80. He is in a 1 gallon bowl with two silk plants and large, smooth glass, flat, marbles are on the bottom. I keep a thermometer in there at all times and also do 100% water changes every five days. He doesnt like that very much i know  but what i have read, if you keep a betta in anything under 5 gallons without a filter, then you must do 100 percent changes. He seems pretty happy though, I put a mirror by him once a day for 15 minutes and he fights it. He also builds bubble nests every time i change the water. I use Stress Coat with every water change and i also use betta revive and put in one drop every time i change the water. It seems to keep him healthy and make him look more vibrant.'
Thanks for the help everyone  Oh i forgot to add that he doesnt have any other fish in the tank, he has wayyyy too good of an appetite haha he is always hungry and when i put in a pellet ( betta Bio-Gold) he basically attacks it in less then a second. I give him 5 pellets a day. I split it up and give him 3 in the morning and 2 at night. He poops fine and i also give him a food break one day out of the week so he can cleanse his system. I have had him for 2 months so far. He has never been sick either.
Any suggestions for making him happier? Anything i can add to his routine?


----------



## derpmeister (Jul 26, 2010)

My betta does the exact same thing and always has. If I even get near the tank he will race to the front, do a little "dance", swim back and forth, and snap his jaws so it looks like he's going OM NOM NOM. He thinks you're going to feed him. 

From what you say about him looking healthy, vibrant, and a voracious eater, it sounds like you have a happy betta on your hands. Bubble nests are considered to be a sign of health and breeding readiness.

The only thing I can think of to make him even happier is maybe upgrading to a 3-5 gallon someday if you'd like. It sounds like your betta is very happy already though.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

One thing I would like to suggest is to give him something bigger if possible. 

A 2 gal. glass drum bowl can be found for about $20.00 - $25.00. Also, you can check your local paper, thrift shops, craigslist, rummage sales, etc. for used 5 - 10 gal. tanks for CHEAP!!!!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

In a 1gal unfiltered tank I would make twice weekly water changes of 1-50% and 1-100% to maintain water quality and fin health.....

He sounds like a happy fella...love to see some pics.....


----------



## ellie2 (May 8, 2011)

how do you add a profile picture?


----------

